# hplip-3.14.1 broken for x86? [SOLVED]

## tld

I'm using hplip on an x86 machine.  In my last update updated from hplip-3.12.10a to hplip-3.14.1.

Today I noticed that scanning was seriously broken, where scanimage segfaults every time.  This is documented as a possible issue with binary plugins, but this is Photosmart 5520 which does not use any binary plugins.

When I tried to re-run hp-setup I got this:

```
Attempting to setup with hp-setup gets this:

Adding print queue to CUPS:

Device URI: hp:/net/Photosmart_5520_series?ip=192.168.1.50

Queue name: Photosmart_5520

PPD file: drv:///hp/hpcups.drv/hp-photosmart_5520_series.ppd

Location: 

Information:

error: Printer queue setup failed. Error : server-error-internal-error 

```

It refused to work.  The only way I could resolve this was to downgrade back to hplip-3.12.10a.  Worse yet, I see that if I sync now the ebuilds prior to 3.14.1 have been removed...yuk.

Anyone have any ideas on this?   It seems to be a pretty significant failure all the way around and I'm not finding anything obvious in terms of any known issues etc.

TomLast edited by tld on Fri Jan 31, 2014 3:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BradN

I'm not sure I can help regarding the actual problem, but I believe there's a git repository for portage where you should be able to retrieve the old ebuild if you need it.

----------

## tld

Thanks.  Actually that's not an issue because I haven't synced yet, and have already copied the old version to my local overlay.

I just tried re-installing 3.14.1.  Interestingly this time when I try to scan it doesn't segfault, but I get scans in greyscale that are almost unreadable.  However, I'll bet that has something to do with the fact that I'm using a device configured with the old version...and again, hp-setup breaks for me with the above "server-error-internal-error" with 3.14.1, giving me no way to re-configure the printer.

I tried doing hp-check with 3.14.1.  all it complained about was policykit, avahi-utils, and python-notify which are all optional, and the missing lsusb command...however this is a network printer and I use "hp-setup -i <ip>".

Seriously screwed up.  My past experience tells me that hp-lip issues turn into total death marches.  I just hope I figure out something before some dependency of 3.12.10a gets dropped or something.

Tom

----------

## tld

Too weird.  Here's what I found.  I was getting the setup errors above when using this:

```
hp-setup -i 192.168.1.50
```

...which is all command line based.  However when I tried this:

```
hp-setup 192.168.1.50
```

...which uses the gui, the setup completed.  I mean FFS.  The only other strange thing, and maybe someone can clear me up on this one:   My scans still looked awful, but I figured out that scanimage is now defaulting to --mode=Lineart rather than --mode=Color for the newly configured device.

Anyone have a clue what that's all about?

Tom

----------

## tld

Oh for crying out loud...I can't even believe what I just discovered...I went to scan a document for my taxes and AGAIN, scanimage segfaulted on me.  I finally figured out that scanimage segfaults with hplip unless DBUS is running!...FFS.

One of the few reasons I even have DBUS installed is that hp-setup requires it, even though it's ONLY supposed to be required for fax support:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/1095783

...so I don't even start it unless I'm setting up the printer.  They have to be kidding.

Tom

----------

